# David Crossland WOW!!!



## Concreteguy (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey this guy is a gear expert over at the UK and belongs to brutalmuscleonline.com. This is a paid membership site for hosted by Luke Sandow.

Hers the bomb guys. He says anabolic receptor cant burn out. They die every 4 days and your body keeps renewing them constantly. He also said as you take higher amounts of gear your body makes MORE receptors to handle them and deliver the added anabolic in your blood.

How many times have you read posts about burning out receptors and over loading them and giving your receptors a brake??? Well with that out the window it would explain how huge cycles and guys going on and never coming off can happen and work.

This guy David Crossland is all over the net and YT. I don't really even care for him and his views. But hearing this and knowing the guy from reading him, I'm sure he can back this up. To me this is a forehead smacking moment. Sometimes you really cant see the forest through the trees...………...


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 27, 2019)

interesting ....


----------



## squatster (Aug 27, 2019)

I have always believed in long ass cycles
I've always done long cycled until life gets to busy or  I just don't want to go any higher with the mgs.


----------



## GearPro (Aug 27, 2019)

Its one thing to say it, it’s another thing entirely to cite some sources that show that information to be true. I’m not disputing the information, I just prefer not having to take someone’s word for it, especially second hand.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 27, 2019)

Dave treated himself like a human guinea pig, Ive yet to see his two films (Under Construction 1 & 2) but listen to him weekly on Advices Radio Podcast "Drugs & Stuff" very knowledgeable and entertaining guy.


----------



## Concreteguy (Aug 27, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Its one thing to say it, it’s another thing entirely to cite some sources that show that information to be true. I’m not disputing the information, I just prefer not having to take someone’s word for it, especially second hand.



Fully agree with you here. I'm making the assumption  he can back this up because of who he is in the industry. If I had a way to bring over the video with this in  it I would. The paid site protects all it's content and I can't.


----------



## montego (Aug 28, 2019)

I've seen his docs and follow him as well as listen to him on advices

He's got his ducks in a row but, I don't agree with everything he says.

This thing about receptors has been discussed and yeah, your body just produces more and more.

Effectiveness declines though, that's the issues with long cycles


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 28, 2019)

Wow, you guys are behind times, that is nothing new at all on receptors. Come on Spanky!

Seriously though, this has been written on for like 15-20 years now...nandii, macro, Duchaine, Par Deus, and many others. It's been discussed at multiple site, including ProM. I'm sure guys like stewie have written on it. 

Here was a quick one I found:
https://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/137642-clearing-receptors-2.html


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 28, 2019)

Didn't he have some pretty serious health issues?


----------



## montego (Aug 29, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> Didn't he have some pretty serious health issues?


Yeah. Almost died lol.

He's also had some major kidney damage but, it runs in his family.

Your kidneys aren't supposed to start functioning better after they take a shit but, he is saying he's having small improvement from supplementation.


----------



## bbuck (Aug 29, 2019)

What science I have seen over the years show that receptors don't burn out and your body makes more as the AS dose rises. There just appears to be a diminishing return on the effects as the muscles get more saturated. And my experience seems to back it up.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 29, 2019)

montego said:


> Yeah. Almost died lol.
> 
> He's also had some major kidney damage but, it runs in his family.
> 
> Your kidneys aren't supposed to start functioning better after they take a shit but, he is saying he's having small improvement from supplementation.



I like the guy. However let's be serious he was aiming to be 400 pounds and was also taking grams of gear for long periods at that bodyweight so is anyone surprised he had major health issues. Everything always runs in the family as well. Even non bodybuilders on no steroids at that body weight are full of health problems and usually on diabetic meds, blood pressure meds, pain meds etc.



MR. BMJ said:


> Wow, you guys are behind times, that is nothing new at all on receptors. Come on Spanky!
> 
> Seriously though, this has been written on for like 15-20 years now...nandii, macro, Duchaine, Par Deus, and many others. It's been discussed at multiple site, including ProM. I'm sure guys like stewie have written on it.
> 
> ...



Exactly. Although guys must know now after years of doing this stuff and years of knowing people who have stayed on that your body does adapt over time but it's nothing to do with androgen receptors.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm not real familiar with him but will check him out further.


----------



## Viking (Sep 2, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> I'm not real familiar with him but will check him out further.



He done a few decent vids but never really took off. I know him from Rxmuscle. His you-tube channel has a lot of vids.

https://www.youtube.com/user/UCTheFREAK?app=desktop


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 2, 2019)

I like this guy. He knows what he is talking about. Although I never understand when they are surprised after they fuck themselves up.


----------



## Victory (Sep 2, 2019)

I used to follow this guy but haven't seen anything on him for awhile. I know he downsized due to the kidney issues. Gonna check some of his newer videos later when doing cardio.


----------



## Petarosus18 (Sep 23, 2019)

AR doesnt down regulate..it upregulates with steroids... BUT, there are multiple way human body supresses androgens working. For example drugs affinity keeps dropping longer you are taking (look for anadrol study with 35% drop in affinity after 28 days of usage). There is article about ARI 5 syndrome (from accutane and finasteride) mentioning MANY ways androgenic receptors have theyr sensitivity dropped, and improper use off accutane and finasteride can permanently epigenetically destroy them. ( they will keep regrowing already fucked up). Androgens need to be cycled.........EVEN Bostin Loyd learned that hard way...and came off for 3 months.


----------



## G.I.Bro (Oct 7, 2019)

Petarosus18 said:


> AR doesnt down regulate..it upregulates with steroids... BUT, there are multiple way human body supresses androgens working. For example drugs affinity keeps dropping longer you are taking (look for anadrol study with 35% drop in affinity after 28 days of usage). There is article about ARI 5 syndrome (from accutane and finasteride) mentioning MANY ways androgenic receptors have theyr sensitivity dropped, and improper use off accutane and finasteride can permanently epigenetically destroy them. ( they will keep regrowing already fucked up). Androgens need to be cycled.........EVEN Bostin Loyd learned that hard way...and came off for 3 months.



Will agree there are benefits to cycling androgens. The anecdotal real word observance of these benefits are real for various complex reasons relating to homeostasis, affinity, etc. I won't go into all that here. 

But it's certainly not because the AR need to be "cleaned out" or refreshed. I thinks that's the point here. The concept that the receptors burn out or need a break is myth. That's just not how it works. AR are constantly turned over and replenished and androgen use will actually increase AR density over time.

If you're blasting (and unconcerned about fertility) and debating whether to come off completely to give receptors a "break" or drop down to TRT dose of 150mg - there is no real benefit to coming off totally in terms of AR or response once you blast again. The reasons you don't just keep responding and growing due to more androgen are different, varied and more complex.


----------



## G.I.Bro (Oct 7, 2019)

Victory said:


> I used to follow this guy but haven't seen anything on him for awhile. I know he downsized due to the kidney issues. Gonna check some of his newer videos later when doing cardio.


Dude is a mess. Kidneys fucked, heart bad. He used to get this strange rash all over his body and face for long periods of time. Hell admit his health is fucked in some older videos. Guy has no real special (rare) knowledge and has learned a lot by just abusing tons of gear and reading shit online. Hardly a guru imo. This AR myth has been long known.


----------



## 22-kDa (Oct 9, 2019)

How is this even close to new news? I dont want to be rude but Paul Borressen was the key researcher documenting this shit decades ago...


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 9, 2019)

"Paul Borressen", now that's funny! Are we talking about the guy that subscribed to HUGE doses of gear and then died of an over dose? The guy that abused SEO and never won a show?

One hell of a first post there fella.


----------



## montego (Oct 9, 2019)

G.I.Bro said:


> Dude is a mess. Kidneys fucked, heart bad. He used to get this strange rash all over his body and face for long periods of time. Hell admit his health is fucked in some older videos. Guy has no real special (rare) knowledge and has learned a lot by just abusing tons of gear and reading shit online. Hardly a guru imo. This AR myth has been long known.


Might want to listen to his podcast on advices radio.

He's not Scott Stevenson but he's pretty damn sharp and has some different insight on a lot of things outside of the conventional train of thought.


----------



## Jaxino (Oct 11, 2019)

Paul Borreson was experimenting on lots of cycles, lots of his theories were wrong but others real.

I wouldn't do a single cycle that he advised.
If you are interested buy Muscles Smoke and Mirror books... Lots cycles from him...


----------



## *Bio* (Oct 11, 2019)

Pete Grymkowski's cycles were crazier than Borreson's!

I actually went to Borreson's seminar.  It was in Culver City in '98.   It was held the same weekend as the USA. I went down for both.  It was entertaining.  Trevor Smith and Ian Harrison were part of the panel too.  Paul and Trevor are both dead and Ian never reached the heights he had hoped for.  

Lee Priest was in the audience.  I had met him about a month earlier.  We talked and he thought Borreson was crazy!


----------

